# Mayo on burgers



## Amethyst1 (May 15, 2014)

Ugh, I can't stand mayonnaise on burgers.
Yet Wendy's and Burger King always do this.

Do people tolerate it or really like it?


----------



## Falcon (May 15, 2014)

I like mayo on most everything  even burgers.  Have you tried "In 'n Out" burgers ?  FANTASTIC !

OR...Carls Jr.  Western bacon cheeseburgers ?  To die for !  YUM !


----------



## rkunsaw (May 15, 2014)

I prefer mustard but mayo's okay. I never eat burgers at fast food places except once r twice a year I get some at sonic. They let you decide what you want on them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2014)

I never eat at fast food places either, but when we make homemade hamburgers at home, we always use mayo.  I personally never like ketchup on anything.


----------



## kcvet (May 15, 2014)

i grill em. doc said fast food gonna put me outta business


----------



## That Guy (May 16, 2014)

I used to love mayonnaise on my hamburgers.  I'm talking REAL hamburgers and REAL mayonnaise.  But somehow changed to mustard.  Go figure  . . .


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2014)

Burgers with mayo, lettuce, tomato & onion were popular in diners before the fast food places became the norm.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 24, 2014)

Mustard with a big onion slice. Ketchup sometimes. My wife's got me putting mayo on chicken breast and fingers.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2014)

OH if I could get away with it I'd put Mayo on everything..but I don't of course..lol. I rarely eat burgers , but when I do I don't like any ketchup or pickle or anything on it just Mayo, and I hate mustard unless it's grain mustard which I use in cooking.


----------

